# Hershey, Pa



## Tomcat Feet (May 18, 2015)

Does anybody have some good routes that start and finish in Hershey? More climbing the better. Looking to get 50 miles in this Friday morning before hitting the amusement park.... Thanks.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Tomcat Feet said:


> Does anybody have some good routes that start and finish in Hershey? More climbing the better. Looking to get 50 miles in this Friday morning before hitting the amusement park.... Thanks.


Oh man, you are going to be one grumpy dad if you don't get that ride in before heading into the park. 

I really like this site for finding rides in places I haven't been to before. I put in hershey, PA start within 10 miles and a bunch popped up. you can view full route info with elevation and even some pictures if any. 

Here's a meaty ride: Tour De Chocolate Town in Hershey with Randy Thompson - Dauphin County, Penna

both use similar roads so it's a bet they're decent ones. 
Tour de Chocolate Town - Dauphin County, Penna


Find The Best Bike Rides, Routes and Cuesheets in Your Area


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

That part of the state is rather flat (relative to other parts of PA)... don't expect too much climbing unless you go further north or west. 

Statewide routes: Bicycle PA Routes - BikePA.com
I've only been through that general area (on bike) while crossing the state on bicycle route S.

I'd check Strava and MapMyRide for recorded routes. 
Call the local shops? Maybe one has a group ride while you are there..


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

You could probably copy the Tour de Chocolate town route. Never done it but heard it is good.


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

If it's hills you want here are two options I've done and consider difficult.

Head northwest towards Linglestown and find the Blue Mountain Parkway or head northeast toward Fort Indiantown Gap and look for Gold Mine Road.

Blue Mountain: https://www.strava.com/segments/689995

Gold Mine: https://www.strava.com/segments/5629823

Ride Gold Mine both ways and you should be "content" for most of the day.


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

I drew up a route from Hershey to the top of Gold Mine. Out and back will get you just over 50 miles. Or find a different way back. If you're "unsatisfied" after getting to the top of Gold Mine just descend the north side and ride back up.

GoldMine from Hershey - A bike ride in Dauphin County, Penna


----------



## Tomcat Feet (May 18, 2015)

This awesome and going to do it tomorrow morning sometime..... Thanks...


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

Tomcat Feet said:


> This awesome and going to do it tomorrow morning sometime..... Thanks...


Have fun...and we want to hear about it after you get back.


----------



## Tomcat Feet (May 18, 2015)

I rode it Friday while the family was at the park and it was AWESOME......first Cat 3 climb ever and it was a blast. Weather,roads, and scenery were great. Saw a couple of riders on the road. Thanks again for the cue sheet...helped so much.....


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm glad you liked it. 

It was some great weather. I rode 55 miles of gravel in the mountains on Friday followed by a great 3 hr road ride on Saturday.


----------



## MaxKatt (May 30, 2015)

NJBiker72 said:


> You could probably copy the Tour de Chocolate town route. Never done it but heard it is good.


Haven't done the Tour de Chocolate, but have done the Chocolate Ride. Different rides, same place. 

50 with GF was so well marked, I went back the next week to follow the blazes for 75. We're signed to go again this year. Will try the Tour de Chocolate next year.

Hershey's sponsors Chocolate ride, and there's loads of their products at every rest stop so don't go if you're watching the calories.


----------

